# Real deal Navy S.E.A.L.?



## Glock n balls (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey,

I recently picked up a factory refurbished Sig Sauer P226 Navy. Im pretty sure that in order to become a factory refurbished Sig, the the pistol has to come from a government agency, and that would mean mine would have come from the U.S. Navy. 

I think theres a remote chance that mine could have been a real U.S. Navy S.E.A.L. P226

Can anybody shed some light on this for me? 

Thanks!


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

It's doubtful that any Sig handguns that were military issue would find there way into the civilian market. Too many restrictions. The 226 Navy was designed for the civilian market, not the Seals. I would call them "commemorative" models. It's cool to think that your gun might have served in the military, but the gov't destroys it's used firearms or sells them to other countries. Hell, they won't even allow exported Garands and Carbines back in the country. You still have a sweet handgun there.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Glock n balls said:


> Hey,
> 
> I recently picked up a factory refurbished Sig Sauer P226 Navy. Im pretty sure that in order to become a factory refurbished Sig, the the pistol has to come from a government agency, and that would mean mine would have come from the U.S. Navy.
> 
> ...


 Short answer, NO.

Long answer, it could have come from any agency, especially if an officer/agent was retired Navy etc. Is the gun marked "US PROPERTY"? As I've never seen a "retired" M9 on the market, I doubt that a genuine Naval issue P226 hit the market.

This is what Sig has to say about the CPO program:



> "The legendary SIG SAUER® quality is what law enforcement professionals around the world rely on When It Counts. The Certified Pre-Owned SIG SAUER pistols have been "Duty Tested" protecting communities across the country.
> 
> Traded in by* law enforcement agencies for new SIG SAUER pistols*, these pre-owned SIG SAUER pistols go through a stringent Facctory Certification process. Each pistol is stripped, refitted with original factory parts where needed, cleaned, lubricated, function tested and hand-inspected by a SIG SAUER factory technician. That's your guarantee of the legendary SIG SAUER quality, and it's all backed by a one-year factory warranty. "
> 
> Please note: P250, and Mosquito only come with (1) magazine. As they originally were shipped.





hud35500 said:


> It's doubtful that any Sig handguns that were military issue would find there way into the civilian market. Too many restrictions. The 226 Navy was designed for the civilian market, not the Seals. I would call them "commemorative" models. It's cool to think that your gun might have served in the military, but the gov't destroys it's used firearms or sells them to other countries. Hell, they won't even allow exported Garands and Carbines back in the country. You still have a sweet handgun there.


Not according to Sig:



> The SIG SAUER® P226® is the pistol that set the standard by which all other combat handguns are measured. Designed as SIG's entrant in the military trials to replace the 1911, today the P226 is in use by the Federal agents, and numerous law enforcement agencies including the Texas Rangers, Ohio State Highway Patrol and the Michigan State Police to name a few. The exceptional ergonomics and balance make this full-size pistol easy to handle. Its longer barrel yields better ballistic performance and accuracy*. The P226 Navy is identical to the pistol carried by the U.S. Navy SEALs*-the fleet's special warfare operators. *The railed P226 chambered in 9mm and engraved with an anchor on the left side of the slide is the official sidearm of the SEALs. *


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

fwiw:
i had/traded a cpo 220 that went to a gov't agency/info from sig cs, in may '07. returned to sig oct '07 & by look of smiley's on bbl, had only been test fired & never issued by the agency & became an "excellent" cpo with ns by the end of oct '07.


----------



## postmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

I believe it's called Sig 226 Navy because it carries the navy anchor on the slide or grips. Sig is doing this type of marketing to appeal to the masses. I just bought a Sig Gadsden, which signifies the Gadsden flag from the Revoluntary War on the grips and slide. It is smart marketing. I could be wrong but that's my take.


----------

